# Moving in August...



## kara3010 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have an interview on Monday for a teaching job in an International School in Bangkok. My package would include accommodation etc. Just wondered if people could give me an honest opinion of how easy it is to settle in, make friends etc? I'm 25 and single who is pretty outgoing and sociable! I also like playing sports etc...is this easy to get into?! 

Thanks,

Kara


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Kara; welcome to ExpatForum 

Difficult to say! The major hurdle depends not so much on how well-travelled one is.... but whether you've experienced the Asian lifestyle before. If not, there is a certain culture shock, both delightful and scary at the same time. Bangkok in particular greets you with an explosion of sights, sounds and smells that quite literally takes your breath away.

But if you are outgoing, enjoy new experiences, have a job and a place to live, then I'm sure you will have a fantastic time. Adapting to the Thai ways is crucial, so pick up a few books on their customs, explaining the sometimes rather 'alien' ways they have of communicating, and their body language that can differ so much from our own. The Thais do not think Western culture superior - far from it - so it is good practice to avoid any sign that you think any aspect of their lifestyles to be inferior to our own!

Sports? Why not, there are gyms galore that are quite cheap, if you're a runner go early (or you'll be asphyxiated)... otherwise it depends what you like doing. 

Best of luck, have a great time (I'm sure you will). Thailand is a wonderful place. Be careful of the few negatives, enjoy all the positives...


----------



## kara3010 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ah thanks for the reply. I'm 99% sure I will accept the job on Monday if offered. It includes Accommodation, Health Insurance etc so all good hopefully! Just needed some reassurance from people who have done it before! 





frogblogger said:


> Hi Kara; welcome to ExpatForum
> 
> Difficult to say! The major hurdle depends not so much on how well-travelled one is.... but whether you've experienced the Asian lifestyle before. If not, there is a certain culture shock, both delightful and scary at the same time. Bangkok in particular greets you with an explosion of sights, sounds and smells that quite literally takes your breath away.
> 
> ...


----------

